# Aire - La Suze sur Sarthe (72)



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi folks
Just come back from France after a successful few weeks, we found a lovely little Aire along side the river cost €3 per 24 hours but that includes electricity one word of warning you would need a long lead if parked too far from the hut, a guy comes along to check if you have bought your ticket, it's a 2 minute walk to the little town that has everything you need.
The name of the place is La Suze sur Sarthe.

Ron*


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that, Ron

In that area we have usually stopped over at Chateau Gontier, a few miles west.
We'll certainly give it a try when we are next in the vicinity.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Agree a good Aire, we used this on our way back in june this year and on the strength of that went to the Mr Bricolage when we left to buy a 40m cable on a reel! However we did manage to hook-up as I had two cables with me and just managed to do it.

There is a Super U and Mr Bricolage on the outskirts of this town.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chausson said:


> *Hi folks
> Just come back from France after a successful few weeks, we found a lovely little Aire along side the river cost €3 per 24 hours but that includes electricity one word of warning you would need a long lead if parked too far from the hut, a guy comes along to check if you have bought your ticket, it's a 2 minute walk to the little town that has everything you need.
> The name of the place is La Suze sur Sarthe.
> 
> Ron*


Hi Chausson,

Any chance of a clue as to whereabouts in France your little treasure was discovered? Please. 

Jock.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi Jock

It's about 7 miles south west of Le Mans on the D23, if you have a big unit you need to approach from the Le Mans end as the town is a little tight for big units, the Le Port road [about 50yards long] was being used by a 40ft arctic tractor and trailer so plenty of room there.

Ron*


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > *Hi folks
> ...


Hi Jock 15km south west of Le Mans, Terry.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Terry* and *Ron*,

Thanks for that. You both posted at the same time.

I wish that we had found it the last time we were in the Le Mans area.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I shall be posting this site plus a photo on the All French Aire's book by Vicarious books ltd, at the moment they are in Paris "uh" enjoying themselves .


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chausson said:


> I shall be posting this site plus a photo on the All French Aire's book by Vicarious books ltd, at the moment they are in Paris "uh" enjoying themselves .


Hi Ron,

I couldn't sleep, so had a look for it on the Camping Car Infos DVD. However, on their website >>Here<< there are four photos for that Aire.

Jock.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chausson said:


> I shall be posting this site plus a photo on the All French Aire's book by Vicarious books ltd, at the moment they are in Paris "uh" enjoying themselves .


have you put it on the MHF database?  :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Coordonnées GPS vérifiées : 
(Format WGS84) 
Latitude : (Nord) 47.88923° Décimaux ou 47° 53â€² 21.228â€²â€² 
Longitude Est) 000.03066° Décimaux ou 000° 1â€² 50.376â€²â€²


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chausson,

I have also sent the photo and details to Vicarious books  In fact as we had been away for over two months I sent a CD and several of their sheets completed with info on Aires we had been to.

My GPS via Tomtom:

N 47* 53' 20" E 0* 01' 51" (* = degree)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

is this the one
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1590
??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if so then why not add additional reviews by clicking here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=Review&csid=1590


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have added a couple of photos.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> is this the one
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1590
> ??


Yes thats the one,I will try to add review later and photo.

Ron


----------

